# Sick Fish Pics Ver.2009



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Please post pictures of sick or injured fish and what they have,or how they suffered injury.I wanna see different examples of injury,parasites,or disease that I have not encountered for reference use and the fact that the pinned one in saved topics no longer has viewable pictures.The more pictures the better,post the same ailments no matter how many of the same are here.Please don't post replies or comments just picture and brief label,how encontered,what you did to fix it,outcome is all we need.It needs to be as searchable as possible.Thx RnR

Add-on: Now that I can delete or make invisible posts that do not adhere to the guidelines we shall try this again.
*DO NOT POST QUESTIONS ON THIS THREAD
DO NOT ADD COMMENTS ON THIS THREAD
DO NOT POST ANYTHING EXCEPT THE FOLLOWING
Pic of SICK, INJURED, PARASITE INFECTED FISH 
*Pic of recovered fish in the *SAME POST as SICK FISH PIC* if choose to do so
A *BRIEF* and I do mean *BRIEF* discription of the following-
1-Illness and what was done to combat it and time to recover
2-How injury was substained and steps taken to aid in recovery as well meds used,time to recover
3-Opinion or thought of suspected parasite and what meds were used to combat, time to recover

*Any failure to follow any of this will just be erased or hidden so please do not waste your or my time*


----------



## chrisx (Mar 11, 2009)

Cloud eye and chimples


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cloud Eye
View attachment 182006


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL-
I'll post I guess-

Suspected Bad case of Velvet along with multiple other-
This is a case of shipping gone bad.....

Basically how I recieved said fish-









Progress of disease-Trying to cure with Pure Salt-Mila/Pimafix combo-

















































Next pics are after we netted said fish and manually scrapped off stuff on side and tail-Chimple just ended up falling off on it's own-

























Few weeks to month of healing-And this is what we ended up with-

































Ended up dying on us shortly after recovery....What a damn shame...Alot of time,money and frustrations went into healing the big guy----Learning lesson anyhow-


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

High Ammonia levels during transport.....









2 weeks to 80% recovery using nothing but weekly 50% water changes..


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

still not sure what this was but it went away on its own with some salt and few water changes









































some pretty bad case of pop eye, cure right up with Maracyn, just follow the instruction on the box and best is to move the fish to a hospital tank.


----------



## f1ken (Aug 24, 2009)

Body Fungus or Heater Burn.Treating it with Melafix. Let you know how it comes out.


----------

